# Broody



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a RIR who doesn't lay eggs anymore but has decided she's broody. She's been sitting on a golf ball for 3 days. I place her outside the coop but she "growls" at me and runs right back in and sits on the golf ball. Ideas or suggestions?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You have two choices: Let her hatch eggs or break her broodiness. If you have a rooster, it's possible you should have fertile eggs with your other hens. Slip some of the eggs under her and let her hatch them.
If you want to break her broodiness, place her in a cage with food and water. Then isolate her out of sight and away from the flock for one week. Then return her to the flock. If she goes back to being broody right away, recage and isolate her for 2 weeks. That'll break her.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Find someone with fertile eggs if you don't have any


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I let them sit there and get over it. Meanwhile every time I go out I move them in front of the food and water. They get annoyed. Oh well.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had to try the cage method. I was letting her sit on a fertilized egg but she started scaring the other hens away from the boxes (I have 6). So my hens are laying elsewhere and they're well hidden. Guess I'm going to have to keep them in the coop awhile tomorrow so they have to lay in the boxes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got one of my LB broke from nesting.She's been at it for 2 months.I let her have one batch that didn't hatch and she kept trying to sit on others.I kicked her off twice a day for the last month.Today is the first time she's been out with everybody else.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I love it when they go broody i have two right now one of the last batch she hatch is broody to


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Broody in a bucket lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

James,how many chickens do you have now?I bet you stay busy.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

That hen hatched a baby earlier


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Update. My RIR spent about 4 days in the cage and is completely over her broody state. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> James,how many chickens do you have now?I bet you stay busy.


I have 57 more on the way and a dozen or more pure bred polish eggs


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!You almost sound like a commercial operation.I know you're a young 'un but how do you find the time and energy?1 coop is enough for me.Are you in 4-H at school?Do you get extra credit for having livestock?I know my son did when he was in 4-H but I think he hated every minute of it.Too bad for him...


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not in 4-h I have school 3 days that are half days Because​ I'm disabled I'm almost a senior a week left of school


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chicken keeping is good therapy.Mine give me a reason to get me out of bed every morning.Gotta tend the chickens.


----------

